# alum creek



## ams7607 (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone got into any crappie at alum yet????


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Going tonight. Will let you know. Last week I hooked two 10 inchers on the north side of cheshire bridge.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a few nibbles by the boat launch last week but they seemed quite shy. Good luck!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

check in the backs of the coves i got into them real good last sunday at delaware in about six-eight fow fishing about 3-4 feet down just minnies and bobber caught over forty in two and a half hours it was alot of fun. funny thing is no one wanted to go out and fish with me in the cold and rain. lol oh well there loss i guesse. and they were not light hitting it either they were slamming it. almost fought like bass even had a couple break water on me . it was awsome.


----------

